# ممكن اعرف الفرق بين كابل الباور وكابل الداتا



## malloka (17 يونيو 2011)

اخوتى انا بادرس باور وباخد تدريب صيفى انا عارفة ان كابل الباور دا بينقل تيار كهربى او بمعنى اصح شحنات كهربية كل ثانية وبنختار الكابل بناء على معرفتنا مسبقا" ايه الحمل (load) اللى هيغذيه الكابل هل هوا وحدات انارة ولا تلفاز ولا تكييف الى اخره المهم اعرف الحمل المطلوب تغذيته كام وات(watt) ومن خلال علاقة بين ال (power) بالوات والجهد طبعا" ثابت (v) إما 380v او 220v فى منازلنا اقدر اعرف التيار اللى هيسحبه الحمل ده بالامبير(i) والامبير هو عدد الشحنات الكهربية المنقولة خلال واحد ثانية ولكن عمليا" إحنا بنشتغل بالامبير مش بالشحنات (كولوم) وهناك اجهزة بنقيس الامبير مثل الاميتر اللى معروف فى سوق العمل ببنسة الامبير او الافوميتر بعد كده المفروض عاوزة اجيب كابل باور مناسب ينقل القدرة دى من المصدر (لوحة الكهرباء) لغاية مكان وجود الحمل والمعلومات اللى معايا دلوقتى قيمة التيار المسحوب طول الكابل المطلوب (المسافة بين لوحة الكهرباء والحمل) والجهد 
من غير الدخول فى تفاصيل حساب ال losses (الفقد) وانخفاض الجهد(voltage drop) انا عندى جداول خاصة بكل شركة بتصنع كابلات سويدى عالمية الجيزة بتعرفك مقاس كل كابل يقدر يتحمل تيار قد ايه فما عليك الا انك تختار مقاس الكابل المناسب بمعلومية التيار اللى انت عرفته قبل كده وطبعا الكابل بيتوصف انه نحاس ولا الومنيوم وبيتوصف ايضا" بمساحة مقطعه وكلما زادت مساحة مقطع الكابل كلما زادت قدرته على تحمل تيارات اعلى واذا كانت مادته نحاس فهو يتحمل اعلى من الالومنيوم ودا بيبان من العلاقة دى R= KL/A حيث ال R هى مقاومة الكابل وال L طوله و ال K المقاومة النوعية وهى تعتمد على نوع مادة الكابل فمن الواضح انه كلما زاد طول الكابل زادت مقاوته للتيار الذى سيسرى فيه وبالتالى انخفضت قدرته على تحمل التيارات العليا وكذلك كلما زادت مساحة مقطع الكابل كلما قلت المقاومة وبالتالى يستطيع الكابل تحمل تيار كبير دون مقاومة كبيرة انا مش عاوزة اطول اكتر من كده انا عاوزة اعرف ازاى باختار كابل الداتا ايه هى العوامل اللى بتحدد اختياره
هل هى زى اختيارنا لكابل الباور وايه هى الاحمال اللى بيتحملها مش فاهمة bps بالظبط عاوزة حد يبسطها ويعنى ايه cat123456 فى الكابلات وايه اللى حصل من تطورها بالشكل دا
وهل ممكن ان استخدم كابل باور عادى مكان كابل الداتا يعنى ايه اللى يفرق كابل الداتا عن الباور ويعنى ايه ان الكابل بينقل معلومات هى المعلوملت دى مش فى النهاية تيارات كهربية وجهد ممكن نقيسه فلما التفرقة


----------



## mahmoud awd (18 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شرحك للكابلات البور مختصر وجميل علي الرغم انه مائل الي التشتت اعزرني....كلمة اية الفرق بين كابلات داتا وهيا مش شحنات تعني انك لم تدرس علم الاتصالات من الاساس ولو درستة يبقي كما قولت مشتت 
طيب دي اول حاجة
تاني حاجة بتدرس الكابلات الداتا من ناحية النحاس فمقسمة كاتات حسب التردد طب اشرحالاك ازاي ان احنا قسمنا كابل للداتا وكابل للفويس وانتا مش فاهم احنا بننقل داتا ازاي ..الموضوع بهدوء لابد ان تدرس من الاساس وتصل الا الداتا..مش بالكورس او التدريب الصيفي انما من مرجع وتسرح فيه يصحووك بعد يومين..لان كابل داتا وcross talkوبعدين داتا ريت وباند ويدث وبنقل علي ترددات اية موضوع كبير 
طيب الحل التاني محتاج حل سريع وانتا مش في التخصص..يبقي حضرتك تكتب في جوجل اونواع كابلات النحاس تشوف صورها وترردهها..العلم محتاج هدوء مش داخلين نتخانق كورس وتدريب وفاهم ...اتعلم كلمة شحنات مهيا داتا بردوا صدقني دي لو رايح تشتغل هتقعدك في البيت ولو في كورس هيضحكوا عليك اسال بهدوء انا اتشتت وانا بقرا موضوعك


----------



## mahmoud awd (19 يونيو 2011)

عزرا كان النقد لازعا


----------



## malloka (24 يونيو 2011)

أولا" مفيش مشاكل انا كنت واضحة من البداية ان الاتصالات مش تخصصى وحبيت انى اعطى مثال على نقل القدرة الكهربية بحيث اللى هيوضح ازاى ببنقل المعلومات يكون الشرح قريب من المثال عشان اقدر استوعب بس انا مش شايفة انى كنت بتخانق!!! بس انا بحب الدراسة الاكاديمية لو تقدر تقولى كتاب كويس يشرح من اول D TO A ؤكارير و pcm وخلافة اكون شاكرة ليك بس على فكرة انت ما جاوبتش على حاجة اصلا جاوب وحتى لو مفهمتش غيرى جايز يفهم عشان الناس تستفيد ويتحقق الغرض المنشود من الموقع 

شكرا"على ردك


----------



## mahmoud awd (25 يونيو 2011)

*سلام عليكم*

اول حاجة check u mail
تاني حاجة نبدا بشرح اول سؤال ازاي اختار كابل داتا......طبعا في فرق في كبير بين الفكر في بوور والفكر في اتصالات..كذالك وحدات القياس....هنا بنتعامل بالملي فولت وبنتكلم عن الترددات بنتكلم عن احنا هننقل اية فيديو او صوت او دتا تيكست...لكن لا كهرباء ولا غيرة وبالنسبه لكلامك عن شحنات وكدا..هشرحة في رد تاني انا هشرح اول سؤال الوقتي كيفية اختيار الكابل...بسهولة خالص بنختارة حسب (بلغة البوور)الحمل هيشيل كتيير ولا قليل...و(بلغة اتصالات ) حسب السيستم اللي هيشتغل فيه..بمعني اني لو عايز كابل ينقل صوت وصورة وداتا وفيديو بسرعة جدا وعايز انقل معلومات سريعة ومفيش اخطاء(يعني اية اخطاء هنشرحها في رد تاني) بستخدم نوع من الكابلات اسمة اوبتيكل فايبر وده لا يعتمد علي الكهرباء انما يعتمد علي انتقال الضوء داخل الزجاج والانعكاس الكلي وبحمل الداتا علي الضوء(ازاي كل ده اتصالات)تمام طيب .... السيستم عايز حاجة اقل ...فبلجا لكابلات النحاس..وكابلات النحاس مقسمة catogry حسب التردد بتاعي..يعني هستخدم اي بي تيلفون ممكن استخدم cat5 هستخدم انترنت cat7 فيديو ...... الخ..حسب التردد بتبدا من cat3.......to cat 7 كل واحد لية وظيفتة ولية تردده....دي اجابة اول سؤال واي اسئلة انا تحت الخدمة بعد ما اجاوب علي اسئله هشرح اية الفرق بين شحنات الداتا والبور


----------



## malloka (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا" جزيلا" ولكن عشان ابتدى صح قولى عشان يكون عندى امكانيات دارس الاتصالات ايه الكتب اللم ممكن اقرا فيها لانى ناوية اغير كاريرى من باور لاتصالات لصعوبة العمل فى مجال الباور مع انى بحب التخصص ده وانا عندى وقت وممكن اقرا اجتهد وبفضل توجيهات حضرتك وخواتى فى الموقع المحترم ده ممكن الدنيا تمشى


----------



## mahmoud awd (25 يونيو 2011)

chek u mail


----------

